# 1966 vs 1967 Quarter Panels



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

I am restoring a 1966 GTO and have located what is represented to be a 1966 Tempest quarter panel to use as a replacement for the damaged drivers' side quarter. The quarter is removed from the car, so I do not have access to VIN #. I understand that the 1966 and 1967 quarters were different? What are the differences and how can I confirm this is a 1966 quarter?

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

they are different....about the last 10 inches where the 1/4 meets the tail panel. Look at a pic of the rear lights on a 66 and a 67....the 66 kinda angles up and the 67 kinda stays level........other than that they are interchangable. If it came from a Tempest Custom, it could have trim mountings for a body side molding (where the pinstripe usually goes)


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

Eric,

Could I email you the photos to check out?


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 1966 TEMPEST DONOR QUARTER

Hopefully this works and a picture will post. It looks like it has the 1966 angle up?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bryan, I think you are "all set"! A pleasure talking to you, Eric :cheers


----------



## BWGoat (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Eric!! I appreciate the info.


----------

